# Choosing OC Mobo+CPU



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, When looking for a Mobo and CPU how can you tell if they have good oc qualities. I dont have anything in mind as yet just a general research question. Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you read reviews on them. Its as simple as that.

My curremt home rig (which you can see in my sig) took me 3 months of careful reviewing before I chose the motherboard and cpu. When overclocking though these parts are not just what you consider.

you need to consider what ram you are getting too aswell as what cooling you will and the most important part of any computer system which people often overlook is the power supply


----------

